# Kintraks???



## la~la~land (Jun 25, 2011)

Hey, I've been trying (and failing) to use Kintraks to make pedigrees for my litters. I cannot for the life of me figure out how >.< 

Like, do you have to make a new profile thinggy for each of their ancestors? Even if you are neither the owner nor breeder? And if so, which box would you check? I hope this makes sense to someone and they can explain it to me, haha.


----------



## majorv (Jun 26, 2011)

You need to make an record for each rabbit that you want shown on the pedigree, includingancestors of therabbits you've bought (except for the last generation). I'm not sure exactly which screen you're referring towhere the box has to be checked.


----------



## Jaded (Jun 26, 2011)

*majorv wrote: *


> You need to make an record for each rabbit that you want shown on the pedigree, includingancestors of therabbits you've bought (except for the last generation). I'm not sure exactly which screen you're referring towhere the box has to be checked.


:yeahthat:

I used Kintraks but didn't like the idea of me having to put all the info back in after the free trial, plus it looked to plain and boring, so I switched to Breeders Assistant.


----------



## la~la~land (Jun 26, 2011)

*majorv wrote: *


> You need to make an record for each rabbit that you want shown on the pedigree, includingancestors of therabbits you've bought (except for the last generation). I'm not sure exactly which screen you're referring towhere the box has to be checked.



Thanks 

And what I mean is, when I try to add a new rabbit it says that I need to check that I either own the rabbit, bred it, sold it, or that it is deceased. And, if I've never owned the rabbit, none of these apply?


----------



## majorv (Jun 26, 2011)

I didn't check any of the boxes for those rabbits who are ancestors of the ones I bought.

I used Kintraks as a trial before I paid for the registration. I didn't have to put all the information back in. They just sent me a registration key so I had access to a few of the things I couldn't do under the trial version.


----------



## Tobi (Jun 26, 2011)

T.A Bunnies wrote:


> *majorv wrote: *
> 
> 
> > You need to make an record for each rabbit that you want shown on the pedigree, includingÂ ancestors of theÂ rabbits you've bought (except for the last generation).Â  I'm not sure exactly which screen you're referring toÂ where the box has to be checked.Â
> ...




Breeders Assis is AWESOME!!!!!


----------



## la~la~land (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks! I finally got it working


----------



## The Haven Rabbitry (Jun 27, 2011)

I as well did not check any of the boxes, just left them blank. Once you get it figured out, it really is a good program. One thing they've updated since I purchased it, and now find VERY helpful, is that it will automatically create litter pedigrees for you instead of you having to input mother, father, etc... it auto enters it for you so all you have to put in is the ear number/name, sex and variety. Before it was a bit of a pain.


----------



## CCWelch (Jun 27, 2011)

It took me a while to figure out Kintraks and I love the options for creating the pedigrees lots of background choices, font choices and etc.
It is a pain putting your rabbits all in the first time but once they are in getting pedigrees for the offspring is pretty simple.
It's not Evan's but it isn't $60+ either.


----------



## CCWelch (Jun 28, 2011)

I understand where you are coming from, before I upgraded to the paid version I had to check a box, I chose breeder unless I owned the rabbit. Try putting in the newest update and see if that fixes it so you don't have to check a box.


----------



## purelyprecioushollandlops (Jun 30, 2011)

So now that you figured the program out would you recommend it or would you recommend saving the money and buying a different program? 
Blessings.
Kristal


----------



## la~la~land (Jun 30, 2011)

Now that I've got it working, I have to say that I'm rather pleased with it


----------



## purelyprecioushollandlops (Jun 30, 2011)

Ok thank you!


----------



## CCWelch (Jul 1, 2011)

Did you know that Kintraks just released a bunch of rabbit breed backgrounds for their pedigrees? I think you have to be a registered user to get them though.


----------



## HappyFarmBunnies (Jul 8, 2011)

I do have a question about this. I'm in the process of inputting all the data (GRRRRRRR!!!!!! I only have ten rabbits and there's like a ZILLION records because of all the ancestors!) and when inputting the sire and dam names into the rabbit's record, it gives me an option to "create" a record for those ancestors. But when I go back later and search for that ancestor's record so that I can add all the other info (weight, ear #, color, etc.) I can't find it or edit it. Help?


----------



## HappyFarmBunnies (Jul 8, 2011)

Nevermind....solved it. Just uncheck the little heart icon.


----------

